# Protector de parlantes + PCB (sep... otro más)



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, este protector de parlantes + mute on/off está 100% basado en el diseño presentado por Crimson _*en este hilo*_, pero lo pongo en uno nuevo por que si nó se va a armar mucho lío para buscarlo entre mas de 100 mensajes surtidos .
Tal como ya lo comenté _*acá*_, al diseño de Crimson le cabían algunas modificaciones para mejorar su funcionamiento, y luego de conversarlo con él en un par de MP y que Crimson me autorizara su publicación con modificaciones (Gracias!), les traigo acá el circuito final, el PCB y la BOM para los que son medios vagos.

Hay algunas aclaraciones y recomendaciones para hacer respecto a la forma de implementar este diseño en un amplificador, pero se los debo para mas tarde por que se me acabó el tiempo.

Yo estoy por hacer las pruebas con el PCB en el amplificador de los tweeters de mi sistema de audio, pero el funcionamiento ha sido simulado lo más cercano posible a la operación real y luego ha sido montado y evaluado en protoboard...y funciona igual que la simulación , así que tengo confianza de su operación correcta.

Nos vemos mas tarde...

*Edit:*

Si aparecen ruidos a *"Apagar"* el equipo, la solución puede ser _*esta*_


----------



## 0002

Como siempre, prolijo y probado , se agradece el aporte y a la lista de principales circuitos de proteccion .

Saludos.


----------



## CCB

interesante, si es un resumen de un proyecto probado deberia ir a la wiki del sitio y asi no le metan mil mensajes con mil modificaciones que al final uno se termina confundiendo tal como me esta pasando al buscar algo en el foro de audio por que son mil temas inconclusos la mayoria y cada uno con promedio de 100mensajes y cada msj modifica el anterior, por ello creo que temas como este de lo mejor de lo mejor debe estar en la wiki y permanecer inmodificable salvo por el autor.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Seguimos con lo que dejamos pendiente en el primer post del tema:
1- Este protector funciona para cualquier tensión de alimentación, así que es posible utilizarlo en amplificadores de tensión de alimentación relativamente baja, tales como los TDA2050/40/30 y el LM1875, pero también funciona OK con tensiones mas altas, aunque solo he probado hasta los 42V. Lo que es importante de esto es que la resistencia R3 *DEBEN *variarla de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación, según la siguiente tabla que les hice :


39K para 16V.
56K para 25V.
68K para 35V.
82K para 42V.
  Si no les dá justo, elijan *SIEMPRE *la mayor que esté normalizada.

2- El tiempo de conexión luego del encendido es de *aproximadamente *2 segundos, pero como depende de C2=220uF y del divisor formado por R3 y R4, pueden haber algunas variaciones no muy grandes. Si lo quieren aumentar, tendrán que aumentar C2 (no muy recomendable que digamos) o aumentar R3. Les recomiendo que prueben así como está, por que ese tiempo debería ser suficiente para cualquier ampli.
*Nota:* En mi caso, con Vcc=18V me resultó una R3=56K, pero estimo que el problema se debe a la tolerancia de C2, que en esos valores en bastante grande.
En conlcusión, les recomiendo que prueben!, sobre todo por que no tengo ganas de ponerme a obtener una ecuación que me permita el calculo correcto de R3 

3- La protección contra DC en la salida se dispara con alrededor de ±2.5V y con un retardo de 300ms maso . Si el salto de tensión es mayor (típicamente ±Vcc) la activación se produce en menos de 50ms.

4- El MUTE al apagar la alimentación es inmediato peeeeeeeero requiere que la fuente mantenga Vcc por un ratito luego de desaparecer la tensión AC del trafo. Con una fuente "bien diseñada" con filtrado del orden 2x4700uF por rama, con corrientes de polarización estática "normales" (40 a 60mA) y con un relay con bobina de consumo no muy alto (tipo 80mA), el funcionamiento es el mostrado en las curvas del segundo link del primer post. Si eso no se cumple, el relay puede demorarse un poco más en desconectarse y puede haber algún "zapateo". A mí aún no me ha pasado, pero las curvas de simulación muestran esta situación como una posibilidad muy real.

5- Este diseño, a diferencia del original, es ESTEREO, pero como se ha "pichuleado" en algunos componentes, hay situaciones en las que la protección puede fallar por no activarse. Esta situación es particularmente peligrosa en el caso de un ampli estéreo que pueda ser configurado en BTL, así que en ese caso -  y por seguridad - les recomiendo un protector por canal... ESTAN AVISADOS.

6- Las conexiones del relay están entre el terminal *PRLY_1* y *PVcc_1*. Tengan en cuenta que dependiendo del valor de Vcc el relay puede requerir una resistencia limitadora en serie. Esta resistencia debe ser conectada *externamente *al PCB, así que no la busquen en el impreso...y tampoco busquen el relay por que va AFUERA del PCB!!!

7- Otros terminales importantes son:
*PIN_L_1 / PIN_R_1:* son donde se conectan las salidas a parlantes para sensar la presencia de DC.
*P_AC1:* En este terminal se conecta la tensión de AC directa del secundario del transformador (ANTES DEL PUENTE RECTIFICADOR!!!!), y es la que se encarga de los retardos del MUTE en el encendido y apagado.
*PGND_1:* Es obvio, no? 

8- Si bien no está hecho así en el esquemático. es recomendable elevar el valor de las resistencias R1 y R2 y disminuir el de C1 en, mos o menos, la misma proporcion. Esto es particularmente recomendable a medida que se eleva la tensión de salida del amplificador (amplis de mucha potencia) ya que es necesario proteger el transistor que se activa con DC a la salida. Me imagino que con algo del orden de 56K debería andar bien para la mayoría de las aplicaciones....y como siempre, les recomiendo que prueben ustedes .



*LICENCIA:*
Como de costumbre, pueden usar este diseño para lo que quieran, en forma  privada o comercial, gratuita o con cargo. Pero tienen prohibido decir  que lo diseñaron y/o inventaron ustedes, y tienen que respetar esta  voluntad, si nó...es ROBO, está claro? o sea, *no le borren donde dice CRIMSON ni EZAVALLA en el PCB*. Si necesitan borrarlo para comercializarlo, entonces vamos a tener que discutir el *precio*.

*NOTA DE RESPONSABILIDAD (DISCLAIMER):* (esto va por si acaso...)
Les aclaro que no tengo *NINGUNA* responsabilidad, explícita o implícita, por el uso que ustedes hagan de este diseño. El proyecto se entrega *TAL COMO ESTÁ*  y es obligación y responsabilidad de ustedes discernir el campo de  aplicación y la confiabilidad de la implementación. Si le prenden fuego a  la casa de alguien por usar este diseño, la culpa es de *USTEDES*...están avisados.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Ya armé el PCB, lo probé en la mesa de trabajo con la carga del relay y funciona igual que la simulación (tal como era de esperarse ), así que ármenlo con confianza por que funciona bien.

*IMPORTANTE!!!*


 Si se fijan un poco en el PCB van a notar que la distribución de los conectores es LA MISMA que en *este otro diseño*, solo que el relay *NO SE CONECTA* de la misma forma. Por lo demás, pueden reemplazar uno por el otro en la mayoría de las aplicaciones.
 Si la protección por DC se dispara en forma transitoria (es decir que aparece DC por un breve tiempo... cosa que puede pasar cuando se reporducen *frecuencias MUSICALES MUUUUY bajas* y de mucha amplitud) el sistema se va a restablecer en forma automática luego de unos 6 segundos y conectará los parlantes nuevamente. Si se les presenta esta situación, y están seguros que el amplificador funciona bien, la solución es aumentar el valor de las resistencias de entrada (las de 10K) y/o del capacitor C1.
 *FIN IMPORTANTE!!!*

Les dejo unas fotos a modo de souvenir .




Saludos!

PD: Si en la foto encuentran dos 1N4007 que sean iguales...avísenme


----------



## Tacatomon

Lindo montaje Ezavalla!!!

La placa queda excelente para acompañar con relays de este tipo http://bit.ly/Nt3tzV 

Saludos!


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Buen post amigo ezavalla quedó linda la placa. Tengo una pequeña duda ¿es posible implementar el diseño tal cual como está, alimentando el amplificador con una SMPS? y si no ¿que modificación abría que hacerle?
Gracias por su respuesta.


----------



## el-rey-julien

muy buen diseño ¡¡¡¡ sencillo y funcional ¡¡¡ voy a implementarlo en el ampli que estoy armando,asi me ahorro funciones para el microcontrolador,
muchísimas gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muchas gracias Tacato (que lindo relay ) y su-majestad!

@roberto caldero:
Mirá... de poder usarlo con una SMPS...se puede, pero habría que tener algunas cosas en cuenta:
1- Reemplazar el diodo D5 por un diodo rápido, tipo UF4007 y elegir C2 para que sea de bajo-ESR. Tené en cuenta que esos componentes son una fuente de media onda que activa la llave luego de pasado un tiempo. Pero aún así, habría que experimentar un poco para ver cual es la velocidad de carga del capacitor C2 bajo pulsos a una frecuencia de varios kHz (los que tenga tu fuente).
2- Asegurarte que se apague el generador de PWM ni bien se apague la fuente, por que la idea es que la señal de PAC_1 desaparezca lo más rápido posible para evitar los "plop" del apagado.

Te recomiendo que pruebes para ver que tal vá y luego nos cuentes tus resultados. Si querés el modelo de simulación para Simetrix, me lo pedís y lo subo.

Saludos!


----------



## Tacatomon

En efecto, un Excelente montaje necesita un relay al nivel Ez. Lo implementaré tan pronto baje el dólar para pedir componentes a USA.





Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan

Felicitaciones a los dos monstruos, Crimson y Ez...
Muy buen aporte !!


----------



## crazysound

Lindo Ezavalla, solo habría que agregarle el relé al pcb...

Saludos..


----------



## tatajara

muy lindo aporte ez gracias por el pcb 
saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crazysound dijo:


> Lindo Ezavalla, *solo habría que agregarle el relé al pcb*...


Eso no lo hago* NI LOCO!!!!* Es terriblemente limitante en espacio y cableado el tener el relay en el PCB a la hora de realizar un montaje... y ni hablar si no conseguís el mismo relay que yo use....en ese caso el PCB es completamente inútil y grande al dope, y hay que cortarlo y poner cables. Lo mismo para la - posiblemente necesaria - resistencia limitadora en serie, por que la disipación de potencia es complemente desconocida => tampoco se conoce el tamaño.

 
Cuando hacés un PCB hay que pensarla con la cabeza y no con el corazón...


----------



## el-rey-julien

hasta aquí llegue,cuando compre el resto de los componentes lo continuo





la voy a hacer doble en una sola placa,así me queda un solo modulo ¡¡¡¡(esta me quedo medio fea)
su majestad saluda¡¡¡¡


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Muy bien su alteza!!!!! Recuerde que el capacitor C1 es no-polarizado!
Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien

a ese capa lo voy a bajar a 10µf   y los diodos d1 a d4 le voy a poner 1n4148(en la placa doble)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

el-rey-julien dijo:


> *a ese capa lo voy a bajar a 10µf   *y los diodos d1 a d4 le voy a poner 1n4148(en la placa doble)


Yo no lo bajaría tanto, a menos que el ampli que su majestad está construyendo esté dedicado solo a medios y/o agudos. 
Hace un rato *agregué un comentario por acá* e invito a su alteza a leerlo.


----------



## el-rey-julien

bueno esa era la idea,probar con 10µ y subirlo de a poco asta que no ''salte'' ,también pensé en subir la r de 10k a 15k,iré probando con esta plaquita asta lograr el equilibrio justo para mi ampli ,fabulosa esta protección y eso que e visto muchas y construidas varias ,me entusiasmo ¡¡¡¡

muchas gracias nuevamente eze¡¡¡


----------



## Tacatomon

Ezavalla, Que opina del desempeño de éste circuito protector con el amplificador UCD del Ing. Tagle. Me imagino que debe de estar entre su lista de proyectos pendientes, hacer un UCD para amplificar un Sub 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tacatomon dijo:


> Ezavalla, Que opina del desempeño de éste circuito protector con el amplificador UCD del Ing. Tagle.


Hola Tacato:
Si es para el amplificador UCD *con fuente lineal*, *YO ESTIMO* que puede funcionar sin problemas, pero no sé como iría con una SMPS. Habría que simular un poco y probar otro tanto.



Tacatomon dijo:


> Me imagino que debe de estar entre su lista de proyectos pendientes, hacer un UCD para amplificar un Sub


En verdad, estaba por construir un NO-UCD, y de hecho, tengo listos los PCB y hasta los materiales comprados (también tengo los del UCD ), pero no me he puesto con eso por varios motivos, principalmente por que tengo antes que investigar cuanta EMI generan y cual sería el impacto de eso sobre mi sistema de audio/video. Como eso exige tiempo y dedicación, por ahora tengo todo "detenido" hasta que termine un amplificador de 8 canales para multiamplificación y un preamplificador con mando digital y control remoto....y para eso falta bastante  

Saludos!


----------



## Roberto Calderón

Compañero ezavalla, eso era lo que sospechaba y gustoso le recibo la oferta del modelo en simetrix, pero hace como un año que no uso ese software, por lo que me caería muy bien que me ayude con el enlace de la versión de simetrix que usted está usando. Mi SMPS tiene las siguientes características  f=120khz P=400W V=+-60, alimentando dos etapas no-ucd. Tenga por seguro que cuando haga las pruebas (que será muy pronto) los resultados comentaré.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Hola Roberto:
Te adjunto el circuito completo para la simulación con Simetrix y un archivo que describe brevemente que es cada fuente de tensión que hay en el circuito (son ayudas para los eventos de la simulación).

La versión de Simetrix que he usado creo que es la 6.0.0, pero podés bajar la última de la web de la empresa que lo diseñó: http://www.simetrix.co.uk/site/demo.html

Saludos!


----------



## cantoni11

Hola Ezavalla .muchas gracias por el diseño ,andaba buscando un protector para el ampli Rotel de nicolau.Queria preguntar si esta bien probrar el protector "cortociruitando" la salida del ampli obviamente con el protector instalado ,porque hice asi y no funciono,lo que sucedio fue que se quemo un fusible de la almentacion del amplificado(el de la rama positiva)el mute si me funciono pero el protector no,disculpame si quizas pregunto algo muy obvio para los colegas ,pero tengo conocimeintos muy elementales de electronica ,nivel hobbista,saludos a todos

pd ,la resitencia en serie que va al rele sirve para ajustar el voltaje de la fuente a la del rele ???'mi rele es de 24v ,y le puse una de 1k y logro unos 20v pero calienta mucho ,es de 1/4 ,tendria que poner otra de mayor potencia ????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si ponés en corto la salida este circuito NO LA PROTEGE, por que eso es una sobrecarga del amplificador y a este circuito el amplificador no le importa ya que busca proteger los parlantes... que por lo general son mucho mas costosos que los transistores de salida (no se si te fijaste que el titulo dice "Protector de parlantes" ).
Hay un tema mío sobre un protector hecho con el uPC1237, también para los parlantes, y hay otro de ratmayor que protege los parlantes y el ampli... pero proteger el ampli, tarde o temprano, implica meterle mano a la etapa de salida para poder sensar la sobrecarga... y en verdad dudo que sea algo realmente importante de hacer, a menos que uses transistores de salida MUY CAROS o sea un ampli para PA que no podés permitir tener fuera de servicio por patear un cable.

PD: A la resistencia que limita la tensión del relay hay que calcularle no solo el valor [ohms], sino también la potencia [watts] que debe disipar.


----------



## cantoni11

Muchas gracias ezavalla por la repuesta,no entendi bien el proyecto ,pero me sirve,me funciono bien un tiempo pero,empezo a fallar el mute ,sucede que el rele se activa instantaneamente cuando enciendo la fuente ,y cuando apago la fuente el rele se retarda en desactivarse (abrirse),que podra ser???'ya me saque los transistores para probarlos y nada...saque los dos capacitores todo igual......saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> Muchas gracias ezavalla por la repuesta,no entendi bien el proyecto ,pero me sirve,me funciono bien un tiempo pero,empezo a fallar el mute ,sucede que el rele se activa instantaneamente cuando enciendo la fuente ,y cuando apago la fuente el rele se retarda en desactivarse (abrirse),que podra ser???'ya me saque los transistores para probarlos y nada...saque los dos capacitores todo igual......saludos


Ni idea.. pero algún error en los componentes o en el montaje del ampli.
Yo lo tengo armado y puesto en un ampli hace mas de un mes, y funciona igual desde el primer día y sin ningún problema.
Te pido que leas todos mis posts en el tema, por que están explicadas varias cosas que hay que considerar en base a la tensión de alimentación del ampli y otras yerbas.
En cuanto a que demora en cortar al apagar el ampli, eso está descripto y la única solución es usar una fuente de alimentación algo sobredimensionada en los capacitores... y eso también está explicado.

Saludos!


----------



## cantoni11

Ezavalla ,no que paso realmente ,pero ahora fuciona todo bien ,queria hacerte una consulta ,como seria el circuito si quisiera poner un led testigo (pero uno que uno que titile mientras no esta cerado el rele y quede encendido cuando ya esta activado el rele)) por favor si podes ayudarme,yo le puse un led en la otra sdalida alterna del trafo mediante un diodo y una resistencia de 10k ,enciende cuando le doy 220 al trafo y se apaga cuando abro en interruptor 220v,quiero algo mas elaborado si podes ayudarme gracias desde ya 
pd:
una pregunta sobre el circuito ,el diodo al final es parte del circuito o es el protector del rele ????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> Ezavalla ,no que paso realmente ,pero ahora fuciona todo bien ,queria hacerte una consulta ,como seria el circuito si quisiera poner un led testigo (pero uno que uno que titile mientras no esta cerado el rele y quede encendido cuando ya esta activado el rele)) por favor si podes ayudarme,yo le puse un led en la otra sdalida alterna del trafo mediante un diodo y una resistencia de 10k ,enciende cuando le doy 220 al trafo y se apaga cuando abro en interruptor 220v,quiero algo mas elaborado si podes ayudarme gracias desde ya


Mirá cantoni11, lo que pedís no es parte del esquema y tendría que ponerme a diseñarlo, cosa que no voy a hacer a menos que me haga falta . Te pido que busques en el foro esquemas de destelladores con el NE555, ya que esa es la forma mas simple de hacer lo que vos querés. Y cuando lo termines, lo podés aportar al foro...



cantoni11 dijo:


> pd:
> una pregunta sobre el circuito ,el diodo al final es parte del circuito o es el protector del rele ????


El diodo que está junto al transistor BD es para proteger al transistor, no al relay, y tiene que ir forzosamente o vas a quemar al BD.


----------



## cantoni11

D etodas formas gracias ,solo que mis conocimientos no me dan para diseñar ,no tengo la mas minima idea como seria,tlavez si pudieras darme unos tips para empezar lo intenataria y con gusto lo aportaria al foro si resulta efectivo ,muchas gracias igual 

pd: te pregunte lo del diodo porque pude ver que entodo los ciircuitos donde hay un rele lleva un diodo de proteccion ,entonces tengo que poner un diodo mas en paralelo a la bobina del rele


----------



## Ratmayor

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Ezavalla .muchas gracias por el diseño ,andaba buscando un protector para el ampli Rotel de nicolau.Queria preguntar si esta bien probrar el protector "cortociruitando" la salida del ampli obviamente con el protector instalado ,porque hice asi y no funciono,lo que sucedio fue que se quemo un fusible de la almentacion del amplificado(el de la rama positiva)el mute si me funciono pero el protector no,disculpame si quizas pregunto algo muy obvio para los colegas ,pero tengo conocimeintos muy elementales de electronica ,nivel hobbista,saludos a todos


El circuito que cuenta con protección contra cortocircuitos lo puedes mirar por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cion-integral-amplificadores-altavoces-79006/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> pd: te pregunte lo del diodo porque pude ver que entodo los ciircuitos donde hay un rele lleva un diodo de proteccion ,entonces tengo que poner un diodo mas en paralelo a la bobina del rele


No tenés que poner nada más que ese diodo, ya que es ESE el diodo que queda en paralelo con la bobina del relay.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Había estado analizando el problema de la sensibilidad de este sistema a la variación de la tensión de alimentación que suele suceder si la fuente no está sobredimensionada (ya lo comenté algunos posts mas atrás).
Bueno... si esto ocurre la solución es simple y requiere de un diodo tipo 1N4007 y un capacitor de 1000uF con la aislación que sea necesaria. El esquema que les adjunto (hecho con el paint ) muestra lo que hay que hacer en las conexiones del protector.

​En algunos casos, el diodo puede ser innecesario, pero por lo que vale y la seguridad que proporciona no hay que pensarlo demasiado.

Las conexiones debe hacerlas tal como están en el esquema, y eso debería solucionar definitivamente el problema para aquellos a los que les haya surgido. Yo he preparado un módulo doble de este protector para mi ampli de 40+40W, y con esta modificación he logrado un funcionamiento 100% confiable.

*PD:* Demás está decir que las conexiones a AC y a los parlantes se mantienen sin cambios.

Saludos!


----------



## tatajara

Gracias por el dato EZ ya lo archivo junto con el pdf en la galería jeje
Saludos


----------



## crimson

Para los que se pierden, dejo un esquema de cómo conectar este protector de parlantes. El tema es la fuente de alimentación. Si es un amplificador chico, de +/- 15 a 18V y el relay es de 12V no hay problema, el TIP142 no se utiliza. Si la fuente es de un amplificador más grande hay que usar un reductor de tensión (si el relay es de 12V). En el esquema está explicado cómo calcular la resistencia de base.

conviene ponerle un disipador al TIP. Es un circuito simple pero de buen resultado.
Otra forma de utilizarlo es con dos relay de 12V en serie, en el caso que el +VCC del amplificador ande entre 24/33V, ahí no hace falta el TIP para dar los 12V

Es cuestión de ingeniárselas un poco con la tensión de los relays, con algo de sentido común se puede usar este protector de muchas maneras.
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Bueno, ya que el amigo Crimson tuvo que explicar la conexión de este protector, yo voy a colaborar un poquito.
Tal *como dije en un mensaje anterior*, este protector funciona con CUALQUIER tensión de alimentación (razonable claro, no le vayan a meter 100V ), así que antes de armar algo y preguntar cualquier cosa, lo primero que hay que hacer es *LEER *el tema


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> 1- Este protector funciona para cualquier tensión de alimentación, así  que es posible utilizarlo en amplificadores de tensión de alimentación  relativamente baja, tales como los TDA2050/40/30 y el LM1875, pero  también funciona OK con tensiones mas altas, aunque solo he probado  hasta los 42V. Lo que es importante de esto es que la resistencia R3 *DEBEN *variarla de acuerdo a la tensión de alimentación, según la siguiente tabla que les hice :
> 
> 
> 39K para 16V.
> 56K para 25V.
> 68K para 35V.
> 82K para 42V.
> Si no les dá justo, elijan *SIEMPRE *la mayor que esté normalizada.



Tal como lo dibujó el amigo Crimson, y como yo dije en el mismo mensaje anterior:


			
				ezavalla dijo:
			
		

> 6- Las conexiones del relay están entre el terminal *PRLY_1* y *PVcc_1*.  Tengan en cuenta que dependiendo del valor de Vcc el relay puede  requerir una resistencia limitadora en serie. Esta resistencia debe ser  conectada *externamente *al PCB, así que no la busquen en el impreso...y tampoco busquen el relay por que va AFUERA del PCB!!!



Por supuesto que el relay debe ser apropiado a la tensión de  alimentación del amplificador, pero como no existen relays compatibles  con todas las tensiones posibles en los amplis, lo que hay que hacer es  conectar varios de ellos en serie (tal como dice Crimson) o lo que es  mas simple, colocar en serie con el relay una resistencia que adapte la  tensión de alimentación del ampli a la tensión de operación del relay.  En la figura de arriba esta resistencia está en *ROJO *e identificada como *Rrly*.


Cuanto vale esta resistencia?
Bueno, hay que hacer así:


Medimos con el tester el valor de *la resistencia de la bobina del relay* que vamos a llamar *Rbob*, y supongamos que valga 200Ω. También supongamos que el relay tiene una tensión de operación (que llamaraemos *Vrly*) de 12V.
Calculamos la corriente que circula por la bobina del relay (que llamaramoe *Ibob*) aplicando la vieja Ley de Ohm: *Ibob=Vlry/Rbob.*
Bien, con esa corriente Ibob vamos a intentar que "caiga" sobre Rly la tensión que sobra de la alimentación del ampli (*Vcc*) para que el relay funcione bien: *Rrly=(Vcc-Vrly)/Ibob*
Ahora que sabemos cuanto vale Rrly hay que calcular cuanta potencia disipa para poder elegirla y que no se nos queme : *PRrly=Ibob² * Rrly*
Hagamos un ejemplo para que se entienda un poco más:
Supongamos que vamos a usar el protector en un ampli de 50W, así que Vcc=35V. Bueno, calculamos Rrly como dije arriba:
Ibob=Vrly/Rbob=12V / 200Ω = 60mA
Rrly = (Vcc-Vrly)/Ibob = (35V - 12V) / 0.06A = 383Ω --> elegimos 390Ω que está normalizado
averiguemos la potencia de Rrly:
PRrly=Rrly * Ibob² = 390Ω * (0.06A)² = 1.4W --> elegimos 3W (siempre se elige el doble)

Entonces vamos a la casa de electrónica y compramos una resistencia de *390Ω 3W* para poner en serie con el relay. Se entiende?????

*IMPORTANTE:*
Les recomiendo *muy seriamente* hacer la modificación de _*este post*_ para asegurarnos el corte rápido del relay cuando se apague el amplificador. El costo es casi nulo y el funcionamiento es impecable:
Ver el archivo adjunto 78825​


----------



## Lucho LP

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 5- Este diseño, a diferencia del original, es ESTEREO, pero como se ha "pichuleado" en algunos componentes, hay situaciones en las que la protección puede fallar por no activarse. Esta situación es particularmente peligrosa en el caso de un ampli estéreo que pueda ser configurado en BTL, así que en ese caso -  y por seguridad - les recomiendo un protector por canal...



A ver si estoy entendiendo bien:
En mi caso, pretendo utilizar el protector en un amplificador stereo que armé con cuatro TDA2050; utilizando dos IC en modo puente para conformar el canal R y dos IC en modo puente para el canal L.
Debería entonces armar dos placas mono, una para cada canal, es asi?
Está buenísimo el post, estoy aprendiendo mucho.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Lucho LP

Pregunto: podré reemplazar el BD139 por un BD135 y el BC546 por un BC547? Hasta donde veo en el datasheet de ambos, lo distinto es la tensión máxima admitida, que en mi caso no sería problema ya que alimentaría al protector con 19V... 
Estoy en lo cierto?
Ya tengo casi todo listo para empezar las pruebas, en breve comento.
Gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Si, podés cambiarlos en tanto sean del mismo tipo, NPN en este caso. Yo usé esos por que tengo una parva y no compro de tensiones mas bajas por que a veces no me sirven y cuestan lo mismo o más...


----------



## Lucho LP

Excelente! Entiendo perfecto; yo preguntaba porque quiero utilizar los que tengo y ahorrarme el viaje a la casa de electrónica, aunque acabo de darme cuenta de que no tengo el maldito capacitor de 27uF NP , así que voy a tener que salir igual...
Gracias y saludos!


----------



## Lucho LP

Hola amigos del foro! 
Les dejo unas  imágenes de lo que estuve haciendo con el excelente aporte de Crimson y Dr. Zoidberg, combinado con un driver para vumeters de aguja que copié de un esquema de los 80’s de Sansui .

La protección funciona perfectamente con solo seguir atentamente las indicaciones que dieron sus creadores.
Lo que hice fue armar un circuito de protección para cada canal de salida, ya que dispongo de una etapa amplificadora stereo en configuración BTL,  y eso recomendó Dr. Zoidberg, así que sacrifiqué un poco de espacio para hacer que la protección sea mas efectiva.  Agregué los capacitores de 1000uF y los diodos que resuelven el problema del apagado inmediato directamente en la placa; que aunque no los necesitaba por tener 9400uF en la fuente, ya me quedan en el diseño para algún otro uso. Además ubiqué en la placa los relays con sus resistencias limitadoras, y en el espacio que sobraba acomodé el driver  que necesitaba para poner a funcionar los viejos  vumeters Sansui que tenía -son una belleza- y de paso resumía todas la conexiones comunes en sus respectivos terminales. 

En definitiva, aproveché el diseño propuesto, con algunas adaptaciones y modificaciones para mi proyecto en particular, pero con ningún cambio en lo que respecta al diseño original de la protección, mas allá de haber movido alguna que otra cosa, así que lo comparto con ustedes por si les interesa verlo.

Muchas gracias por la data, aprendí mucho con este aporte.
Saludos!


----------



## Marce

Buenas noches, estoy por armar el protector y antes de mandarme un moco, prefiero preguntar, es medio tosco mi modificacion en paint, pero, esta bien asi?


----------



## crimson

Hola Marce, ¿los relay son de 6V? porque están en serie. Si son de 12V tenés que conectarlos en paralelo.
Saludos C


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Y también fijate de conectar los parlantes, relay y amplificador *EXACTAMENTE *como muestra esta figura:





De manera que cortocircuite a masa el terminal del parlante cuando se activa el relay.


----------



## Marce

Crismson: tenes razon, no me habia fijado en el detalle de ponerlos en serie, si son de 12v, gracias por el dato!.
Eduardo: la idea es poner NC parlante y gnd, y al encender el equipo que se active NA, amplificador y parlante. Estoy errado?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

A ver: el parlante se conecta cuando se activa el relay, así que el ampli y el parlante deben estar conectados en NA (el parlante va al *"común"* del relay y el ampli al contacto *NA*). El contacto *NC va a masa*.


----------



## Marce

Buenas, funciona de maravillas! no pude y no pude y nooo pude conseguir el cap. no polarizado, asi que use 2 polarizados de 47mf. dejo fotos del artilugio  no son de buena calidad, pero algo se puede ver.
Vista desde arriba, el pin del medio (rly) no esta ya que monte los relays en la placa




Vista desde abajo, ese clablerio seria algo asi:
Cables rojos de arriba: Vcc
Cables rojos del centro: Rly
Cables negros de abajo: Gnd
Cales negros cortitos en diagonal: salida a parlante
Cables en U rojos: salida desde el amplificador




 Muchisimas gracias por el aporte y por darme una mano


----------



## AntonioAA

Circuito detestable si los hay!!! 
No soporto copiar nada tal cual y con este no me dejaron "inventar" NADA!!
buen circuito , buen pcb  , anda a la primera..... Los ODIO.......
pero Felicitaciones!!!


----------



## AntonioAA

Y para alimentar vuestro ego .... hice otro para mis nobles tda7294 bridge del sub... y funciona de Primera !!!


----------



## Quercus

He terminado de hacer una placa para hacer algunas pruebas, este es uno de los que tengo pensado probar en el sistema activo.

  No he conseguido condensadores NP para montarlo, asi que lo probare con dos parejas de electrolitcos  para obtener  varias capacidades.


----------



## AntonioAA

Me gusta con el relecito integrado !! Subirias la version para plancha?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El problema del relay on-board es que te restringe mucho la posibilidad de elegir el relay que mejor se adapte y/o el que se consiga.
Lo que yo hago es poner el relay siempre externo (pegado al gabinete con cinta doble faz para exterior) y conectarlo con la propia resistencia de limitación de tensión (casi siempre) o a veces con un simple cable.


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo lo pegue con suprabon ,cemento de contacto al rele,
primero intente con la gotita  pero se despego


----------



## Quercus

No pensaba postearlo por lo que comenta el Dr. Zoidberg con respecto al relé. 

Pero si ven que pueden utilizarlo, por supuesto.

Aquí ese relé es el más común que se encuentra, bastante compacto, doble circuito, 8A. cada uno y 27mA de consumo en el de 24V.


----------



## AntonioAA

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El problema del relay on-board es que te restringe mucho la posibilidad de elegir el relay que mejor se adapte y/o el que se consiga.
> Lo que yo hago es poner el relay siempre externo (pegado al gabinete con cinta doble faz para exterior) y conectarlo con la propia resistencia de limitación de tensión (casi siempre) o a veces con un simple cable.



Todo tiene su pro y contra , sino la ingenieria no seria lo que es ( casi como las mujeres! ) 
la ventaja del rele onboard es que llegan menos cables ( no hay que llevar y traer el sensor de DC de los parlantes ... y en cuanto al layout , padecemos la misma incertidumbre .... pero basta con hacerle pistas gruesotas alrededor cosa de perforar donde corresponda.


----------



## Quercus

He observado que las conexiones para este tipo de relé no están como debe, la salida a los altavoces no conecta  en la pata común que es la central  y aunque funcionaria sin conectar masa, no es lo indicado y puede haber catástrofe si alguien consigue el relé y hace la conexión a masa. 

Asi que posteo uno nuevo con la modificación para que por favor, algún moderador lo sustituya.

*[FogoNota: Archivo movido al lugar correcto]*


----------



## Quercus

Lo que he probado, funciona perfectamente.

  Comparado con el que se parece bastante, aunque menos elaborado, que posteo tecnideso, este reacciona mucho mas rápido cuando detecta DC en la salida de altavoz. Además la desactivación es instantánea cuando desconectamos alterna.

   El retardo en mi placa iba demasiado rápido, se activaba en menos de un segundo con la resistencia que corresponde, he cambiado R3 de 56K para 25V por una de 100K  y ha quedado en unos 2 segundos aprox.  

  La idea de poner dos parejas de condensadores me ha permitido  conseguir valores próximos a los deseados, 27,2uF. Pudiendo llegar a valores mas altos si hace falta.  

  En cuanto pueda lo probare con un Ampeg 4 Mosfet dándole caña, veremos como funciona y si pide algún cambio de valor, según se aconseja.

  Me queda agradecer el aporte, pues es una opción muy recomendable por lo que he podido probar.


----------



## crazysound

Quercus10 entonces solo cambiando esa R mejoraste la reacción en dc y el corte cuando desaparece la ac?

Saludos..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

crazysound dijo:


> Quercus10 entonces solo cambiando esa R mejoraste la reacción en dc y el corte cuando desaparece la ac?


Nop, lo que cambió fue el tiempo en el que sistema conecta los parlantes luego del encendido.





quercus10 dijo:


> Comparado con el que se parece bastante, aunque menos elaborado, que posteo tecnideso, *este reacciona mucho mas rápido cuando detecta DC en la salida de altavoz. Además la desactivación es instantánea* cuando desconectamos alterna.


Por eso agregué Q3, que trabaja con realimentación _positiva _junto a Q2 para acelerar las transiciones


----------



## AntonioAA

Y en breve va a estar funcionando con 4 amplificadores y 2 relés !!
Han creado un monstruo ....


----------



## AntonioAA

No para jactarme del pasticho que hice sino para alabar a sus autores , subo fotito de la version bi-Amp ..
El resto del ampli no lo muestro porque no es una cosa de locos , son 4 TDA2050 .


----------



## Pablo LB

Buenos días.

Vi mis post anteriores en moderación, estoy de acuerdo, fué demasiado off topic.

Sólo quiero mencionar que el protector funciona excelente, le añadi dos leds indicadores, uno para saber cuando se activa la protección y otro que indicaria cuando está funcionando normalmente, nada extraordinario, pero funciona bien. Todo armado según el archivo adjunto (multisim).

Gracias!


----------



## eleccortez

Construí el protector con retardo del Dr.zoidberg  funciona muy bien. Pero tengo un problema y es que con los sonidos bajos se activa y corta el audio. Se sugiere cambiar el valor del capacitor no polarizado o la resistencia. El capacitor con el que esta funcionando es de 22mf y la resistencia de 15k. ¿A que valor puedo elevar el capacitor o la resistencia para no tener ese problema? el amplificador es de 400w mono y su uso es de refuerzo de bajos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

eleccortez dijo:


> ¿A que valor puedo elevar el capacitor o la resistencia para no tener ese problema? el amplificador es de 400w mono y su uso es de refuerzo de bajos.


A que valor??? A uno que te funcione...
Cambiá la resistencia y empezá con 56K (lo dice por ahí), pero vas a tener que experimentar vos.


----------



## eleccortez

Le coloque una R de 56k por la de 10K y ya no se corta el audio cuando reproduce bajos. Antes a mitad de volumen se cortaba. 
Falta probarlo a su máxima potencia. Cuando el vecino se levante de dormir la siesta jajajaja.


----------



## eleccortez

bueno la prueba con casi toda la potencia resulto que todabia se sigue cortando el audio con algunos golpes de bajos . pregunta sigo levantando el valor de R o el filtro de 22mf NP ? .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

eleccortez dijo:


> pregunta sigo levantando el valor de R o el filtro de 22mf NP ?


Subí el cap a 47uF (si no tenés NP usá dos de 100uF en anti-serie) y con eso debería andar... pero debes ser muy cuidadoso por que estás reduciendo la velocidad de detección de CC del sistema.


----------



## eleccortez

bueno con el capacitor de 47 mf quedo funcionando y no se corta el audio a maxima potencia .


----------



## Pablo LB

Buenas noches, quisiera expresar mi consulta referente a utilizar éste protector, el cual resultó excelente en una ocasión anterior. Esta vez estoy considerando utilizarlo en un amplificador modo puente, y no se si tendría algún tipo de incoveniente en éste caso?

Olvidé agregar, "modifiqué" algunas cosas para que funcione con 12V desde el devanado auxiliar del transformador que alimenta la etapa de potencia. 

El protector lo construiría tal cual aparece en el archivo adjunto (multisim), le agregué un par de transistores para utilizar como indicador de "status" un LED bicolor de cátodo común.

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

pablolb84 dijo:


> Buenas noches, quisiera expresar mi consulta referente a utilizar éste protector, el cual resultó excelente en una ocasión anterior. Esta vez estoy considerando utilizarlo en un amplificador modo puente, y no se si tendría algún tipo de incoveniente en éste caso?


Seguí las indicaciones dadas y no deberías tener problemas.



pablolb84 dijo:


> Olvidé agregar, "modifiqué" algunas cosas para que funcione con 12V desde el devanado auxiliar del transformador que alimenta la etapa de potencia.
> El protector lo construiría tal cual aparece en el archivo adjunto (multisim), le agregué un par de transistores para utilizar como indicador de "status" un LED bicolor de cátodo común.


Yo no tengo el Multisim y no puedo ver el esquema, pero cualquier modificación que hayas hecho ya vuelve al nuevo circuito de tu exclusiva responsabilidad, así que deberías simularlo, ensayarlo y verificarlo exhaustivamente antes de usarlo, por que no hay peor cosa que un protector que "no protege"


----------



## Pablo LB

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Seguí las indicaciones dadas y no deberías tener problemas.



Buen día Dr. Zoidberg, gracias por responder. Entonces si lo conecto de la forma que aparece en la imagen, no tendria problemas?




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo no tengo el Multisim y no puedo ver el esquema, pero cualquier modificación que hayas hecho ya vuelve al nuevo circuito de tu exclusiva responsabilidad, así que deberías simularlo, ensayarlo y verificarlo exhaustivamente antes de usarlo, por que no hay peor cosa que un protector que "no protege"



Lo he probado en multisim y en la practica tambien funciona, aparentemente todo bien, hasta ahora. 
Algo que he notado es que si se utiliza un transistor con mucha ganancia en lugar del BC546 que aparece como Q2 en la otra imagen que adjunto, el Relé no se desactiva de inmediato al cortar la AC. Por ejemplo, utilicé inicialmente un MPSA18 y me presentaba ese "incoveniente", lo reemplacé por un BC547B y funciona Ok.

Saludos.


----------



## chinoelvago

hola hago un consulta podria tomar +15v que me da esta fuente https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...110-220-vac-hagala-ud-mismo-18086/index5.html
para alimentar el portector lo digo para no tener que bajar la tension de alimentacion que +-33v


----------



## Tavo

Hola.

Luego de leer varios posts y páginas de diferentes circuitos protectores, me surge una duda existencial:
¿Qué diferencia hay entre este protector (este thread), entre *ESTE* y *ESTE otro*??? 

No me decido por ninguno, aparentemente todos funcionan bien...... Si es por simplicidad y rapidez de montado, preferiría el que está basado en el uPC1237, pero no sé cuál es mejor, o mejor dicho, cual "protege mejor" y es más versátil.


Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Uuuhhh ... hay que leer y hacer un resumen...
*El de este tema:*
BUENO:


Vale dos mangos.
Trabaja sin problemas con tensiones de alimentación muy bajas.
MALO:


Hay que tocarle los caps y resistencias para ajustar el funcionamiento a tu necesidad.
No detecta sobrecargas en la etapa de salida.

*El µPC1237.*
BUENO:


Vale 4 mangos.
Se puede ajustar para bloquear el ampli durante un tiempo o en forma permanente.
MALO:


Solo trabaja con con 25V o más.
El chip es inconseguible o muuuuy caro en algunos lugares del planeta.
No detecta sobrecargas en la etapa de salida (podría... pero no está soportado oficialmente).
*
El de Ratmayor:*
BUENO:


Tiene lo mismo que los otros pero le agrega que protege contra sobrecargas en la etapa de salida.
MALO:


No sé si lleva un PIC o nó  
Tiene el relay montado en el PCB y eso te ata de pies y manos si no conseguís el mismo.
El PCB tiene el doble del tamaño de los anteriores.
REGULAR:


 No sé cual la tensión minima de operación.
 El resto del trabajo hacelo vos...


----------



## Ratmayor

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> *
> El de Ratmayor:*
> BUENO:
> 
> 
> Tiene lo mismo que los otros pero le agrega que protege contra sobrecargas en la etapa de salida.
> MALO:
> 
> 
> No sé si lleva un PIC o nó
> Tiene el relay montado en el PCB y eso te ata de pies y manos si no conseguís el mismo.
> El PCB tiene el doble del tamaño de los anteriores.
> REGULAR:
> 
> 
> No sé cual la tensión minima de operación.
> El resto del trabajo hacelo vos...


De pronto sentí que la gente chévere me invocaba 



> No sé si lleva un PIC o nó


No usa PIC, solo hice una versión que si usaba para los que les gusta jugar con esas cosas 



> Tiene el relay montado en el PCB y eso te ata de pies y manos si no conseguís el mismo.


Tiene razón, los relés dobles son complicados de conseguir, sin embargo, el compañero Bushell posteó un PCB que usaba transistores y relés de los más comunes para hacerlo más accesible.



> El PCB tiene el doble del tamaño de los anteriores.


Se puede hacer más pequeño, cuestión de gustos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







> No sé cual la tensión minima de operación.


Puede trabajar con 12V como mínimo 

 Saludos


----------



## Lucho LP

Yo armé hace un par de años el que posteó Dr. Zoidberg con el Upc1237 para una potencia que uso en mi sala de ensayos y aún funciona perfectamente, así que lo recomiendo sin dudarlo.
En La Plata conseguí el integrado sin problemas y a muy bajo costo, creo que eran unos $16 en aquel entonces si no me equivoco; en el post original está el detalle del negocio y todo.
Saludos!


----------



## CARLOS HERNANDEZ

muy vuenas amigos les pido una consulta
 entre 2 integrados el UPC1237 el TA7317P cual es mejor


----------



## Ratmayor

CARLOS HERNANDEZ dijo:


> muy vuenas amigos les pido una consulta
> entre 2 integrados el UPC1237 el TA7317P cual es mejor


Asegurar cual trabaja mejor sería difícil, ya que ambos hacen muy buen trabajo, sin embargo, el uPC1237 es menos engorroso de conseguir


----------



## polpi

Segun el esquema en el lugar que indico va una resistencia de 39K y en la foto que nos regalaste  figura una de 56K  Se debe al cambio, tambien, del condensador NP de 22uF por el de 27 del esquema?

Gracias. Artte: Pol

Nunca esta de mas volver a mirar (sobre todo con mejor luz) puse 3.3K como R7 y era 2.2K.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

polpi dijo:


> Segun el esquema en el lugar que indico va una resistencia de 39K y en la foto que nos regalaste  figura una de 56K  Se debe al cambio, tambien, del condensador NP de 22uF por el de 27 del esquema?


Ests explicado en el post, pero la  cambie a ese valor para ajustar el retardo.


----------



## polpi

Estimado Dr. me disculpo por mi omision, es cierto que ya estaba publicado las particularidades de la R3 respecto las tensiones del tranformador y amplificador. 

Eso me pasa por ponerme a hacer varios proyectos al mismo tiempo, 5 en total, todos de este foro para hacerme de un equipito para la compu. 

Sin otro particular lo saluda: Pol

Funciona perfecto. Acabo de probarlo con un par de tda2050. Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## angelwind

Me surge una duda...
Estoy usando el selector Stereo/BTL publicado por el Dr. Zoidberg.
¿Como conecto este circuito, ya que cuando pongo los amplis en BTL dejan de ser 4 unidades para pasar a ser dos?? 
¿que pasa con las resistencias (10 k) ahora conectadas en contrafase, modifican la detección, no debo conectarlas o bien es indistinto???
No se si se entiende la pregunta.
Muchas gracias


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Muchas gracias por el circuito. Funciono perfectamente!
Adjunto una fotito de lo que arme...

saludos,
Andres


----------



## mario17farias

Hola gente que tal, yo me armé un protector de parlantes con retardo en el encendido y con relays de 12V, lo alimenté tomando la tensión de uno de los devanados del mismo trafo del amplificador, le armé una plaquita para rectificar la corriente provisto de un regulador 7812, conecté todo correctamente y lo probé, efectivamente cumplió su cometido al retardar el encendido en los parlantes, la parte de la protección, así de forma especifica todavia no la probé, pero lo que quiero manifestar es que le coloqué un ventilador al ampli de 12V, lo alimenté directamente de la misma plaquita que uso para alimentar el protector de parlantes y resulta que cuando pongo musica y levanto el volumen un poco mas de la mitad, pues el protector parece ser que entra en acción y me corta el audio, en qué le afectaría el hecho de alimentar el ventilador de la misma fuente que el protector?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

mario17farias dijo:


> pero lo que quiero manifestar es que le coloqué un ventilador al ampli de 12V, lo alimenté directamente de la misma plaquita que uso para alimentar el protector de parlantes y resulta que cuando pongo musica y levanto el volumen un poco mas de la mitad, pues el protector parece ser que entra en acción y me corta el audio, en qué le afectaría el hecho de alimentar el ventilador de la misma fuente que el protector?


  
Ni idea...
Como sabés que el problema es el ventilador???
Leé el tema por que tal vez debas tocar las resistencias y/o los capacitores de entrada al detector de CC.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas.
Me podian decir que condensadores de pareja son los que se utiliza  en la pcb de Quercus?
Gracias y Saludos.


----------



## Quercus

A ver rulfo, los condensadores no tienen el valor indicado, pues tienes que colocar los  que te interesen  para obtener el valor deseado.

  En el diseño original, el valor es de 27uF NP.

  Como no siempre se consiguen los valores necesitados en este tipo de condensadores, coloque acomodo para hacer una serie/paralelo y conseguir el valor que necesitas.

  Para esos 27uF coloque dos de 47uF y dos de 10uF,  que saltándonos las tolerancias darían 28,5uF,  muy próximo al valor original.

  De esta forma puedes jugar con varios valores y conseguir lo que necesites, en función de la potencia del amplificador.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Nuevamente me paso por aca para agradecer este genial protector.
Esta vez arme con placa mediante metodo de planchado.

Saludos,
Andres.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

aadf dijo:


> Esta vez arme con placa mediante metodo de planchado.


Estaría bueno que subas el PCB que usaste. Seguramente le será de utilidad a alguien que quiera montarlo con dos relays on-board.


----------



## aadf

Hola,

Acá adjunto los archivos para imprimir y el esquemático con el diodo y capacitor de 1000uF incorporados.

Este circuito lo estoy alimentando con unos 14Vcc, por eso esta la R8 en serie con las bobinas de los relays, la cual deberán calcular en base al consumo de los mismos. Si no les hace falta, ponen un puente.

Utilice 3xBC547 y un TIP29B porque era lo que tenia disponible.

La raya que ven en el documento de componentes (arriba de Q4 y R6) es un puente.

Por ultimo, R3 la subi a 56K para tener un tiempo de retardo de aproximadamente 1.5 segundos.

saludos,
Andres.


----------



## zorrux

Simplemente para agradecer a Zavala ,Crimson y Quercus por su valioso aporte ,funciona perfectamente .
Lo he probado con un trafo de 18 + 18  de alterna y he usado  R3 a 100 k ,con alrededor de 2 segundos de retraso.

Tambien consegui un relay doble  de 12 voltios ,aca son una especie muy abundante.


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, he montado la pcb realizada por Quercus,
(Gracias a todos  los participantes de este gran proyecto) bueno y tengo un problema, he utilizado el amplificador  el z30 para realizar las pruebas,  lo alimentó con un transformador de 15v ac, el protector tarda unos dos segundos en conectar el rele, un rele alimentado por 12v provenientes de la misma fuente (gracias Quercus) ya que dispone de un lm7812, cuando quito gnd que va desde la fuente a los contactos del rele todo va bien, y cuando le conecto el gnd la bombilla que utilizó en serie se enciende a tope, ¿es posible que este haciendo un corto a la salida del amplificador? Ya que gnd y la salida de audio del amplificador de encuentran unidas en los contactos del rele.
Gracias y Saludos

Está es la pcb de la que estoy hablando...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Verificá que la conexión de los parlantes y amplificador quede como en el esquema de _*ESTE *_post. La conexión de la bobina del relay no importa en tu caso.
Claro... y que tu relay tenga los contactos NC y NO en la misma posición que los de Quercus...


----------



## rulfo

Muy buenas, Eduardo he mirado el esquema que me  has indicado y no me coincide con la de la imagen que he puesto, y ya he visto que en el post 56 advierte Quercus que hay un error en esa conexión ya que habría que quitar la conexión de masa que es lo que hice, para  que funcione correctamente, en el archivo PDF si aparece la forma correcta de conectarla, grave error mío, Gracias!!


----------



## aadf

rulfo dijo:


> .... y cuando le conecto el gnd la bombilla que utilizó en serie se enciende a tope...



El circuito serie... que gran invento!! 

saludos,
andres


----------



## AntonioAA

Vuelvo por aqui con una consultita:
Acabo de instalarlo en un tda7294 bridge que tenia un horrible "PLOOP!!" al apagarse ....
Con el protector he logrado que sea un "PLIP" mucho mas pequeño ...
Pregunto: 
Si quisiera aumentar la velocidad de conmutacion con el apagado , cual el el circuito de descarga del capacitor C2 ?? ... supongo que la juntura BE de Q2 , no? porque el valor de R4 es muy alto para descargarlo .
Si disminuyo C2 para que descargue mas rapido , me va a disminuir el tiempo de retardo inicial , deberia modificar R3-R4 para compensarlo y corro el riesgo de que no sea suficiente la corriente BE... es asi ?
Que me sugieren??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mejor bajate el modelo de simulación de _*este post *_y jugá ahí con los valores que necesites.
La descarga es por la base de Q2 y R6, y también por R4. Mejor probá con la simulación... y asegurate que no sea problema de la conmutación de la inductancia primaria del trafo cuando lo apagás, por que no vas a ganar nada acelerando el corte del protector. En el primer post de este tema está el link a la discusión del apaga-picachos cuando hay ruido en el apagado.
También tené en cuenta el tiempo de "despegado" del relay, que no es cero (debería ser sobre los 10ms, pero depende del relay), y eso es el límite inferior de tiempo de desconexión de los parlantes...


----------



## AntonioAA

Vi lo del apagado ... voy a empezar la cruzada de conseguir un varistor en esta bendita ciudad...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> Vi lo del apagado ... voy a empezar la cruzada de conseguir un varistor en esta bendita ciudad...


Naaaa... probá primero con la red RC en paralelo con el primerio del trafo. Con 1K5 2W y 330nF 400V va bien (si conseguís de 600V... mejor). Si molesta un poco, usá el varistor.


----------



## AntonioAA

Conseguí varistor ! ... de 300 pero algo es algo ... espero poder armar cuanto antes . Mantendré informado . Gracias Profe !


----------



## AntonioAA

IMPRESIONANTEEEEE !!!!!!!!
0,00000 RUIDO aun apagando con una zapatilla el ampli , el cross y el sub !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

AntonioAA dijo:


> IMPRESIONANTEEEEE !!!!!!!!
> 0,00000 RUIDO aun apagando con una zapatilla el ampli , el cross y el sub !


Viste que solucion interesante y por dos mangos????


----------



## cantoni11

Hola Dr Zoidberg
Aprovecho que el tema se activó ,para comentar lo que me sucede con el protector .Lo tengo  funcionando perfectamente con un relé doble inversor de 24 V ,con bobina de 1K  conectado a una fuente de 45V+45V con 20000uF por rama de filtrado,con tensiones exactas en ambas ramas.
Pero no que  me desbalancea la fuente ;produciéndo una caída de tensión en la rama positiva de unos 100mV ,quedando em +44.9 V y en -45 V .Seguro se debe al consumo adicional del relé mas la resistencia que se traga la diferencia de voltaje (unos 21V).La pregunta es ,existe alguna forma de solucionar ésto??.Probe usando una fuente aparte ,y unificando masa ,pero mete ruido .Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> Hola Dr Zoidberg
> Aprovecho que el tema se activó ,para comentar lo que me sucede con el protector .Lo tengo  funcionando perfectamente con un relé doble inversor de 24 V ,con bobina de 1K  conectado a una fuente de 45V+45V con 20000uF por rama de filtrado,con tensiones exactas en ambas ramas.
> Pero no que  me desbalancea la fuente ;produciéndo una caída de tensión en la rama positiva de unos 100mV ,quedando em +49.9 V y en -45 V .Seguro se debe al consumo adicional del relé mas la resistencia que se traga la diferencia de voltaje (unos 21V).La pregunta es ,existe alguna forma de solucionar ésto??.Probe usando una fuente aparte ,y unificando masa ,pero mete ruido .Saludos


49.9 o 44.9V???
De todas formas, si solo son 100mV no se para que te preocupas...
Y si baja tanto por activar un relay....yo cambiaria el relay o usaria el circuito del capacitor mas diodo que puse en algun post...


----------



## cantoni11

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> 49.9 o 44.9V???
> De todas formas, si solo son 100mV no se para que te preocupas...
> Y si baja tanto por activar un relay....yo cambiaria el relay o usaria el circuito del capacitor mas diodo que puse en algun post...



Perdön Dr Zoidberg .Es +49.9V. Son 100mV de diferencia con respecto a la rama negativa.Uno no puede con lo enfermedad .Quisera dejarlo exacto.Pero creo no se puede.En su momento compre relé de 24V porque me dijeron son mejores .Ja .
PD: Cuál es el circuito al que hacés referencia? donde lo busco ? .


----------



## AntonioAA

En mi caso lo alimento con otro pequeño trafo que uso para el preamplificador , si bien coincido que 0,1V no es para preocuparse ....


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

cantoni11 dijo:


> PD: Cuál es el circuito al que hacés referencia? donde lo busco ? .


Es este:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/702274/ _Pero no creo que te ayude mucho con tu problema...


----------



## cantoni11

Gracias Dr zoidberg.ya solucioné conectando la alimentacion del relé a la fuente del pre y funcionó .tal cual hizo AntonioAA .Gracias de nuevo avos AntonioAA también.saludos 

PD: DR zoidberg ,ya calculé y monté  el potenciometro por pasos.Pronto estré posteando resultados calcular y fotos del mismo.tengo que comprar un cable usb para subir las fotos a la compu.


----------



## rulfo

Buenas, he montado el siguiente amplificador con el tda7377 del compañero Mnicolau  (gracias ) de los cuales ya tengo varios por hay funcionando con la diferencia que ha este le puse el protector de parlantes realizado por el compañero  Eduardo y crimson 
(Gracias )  para el protector he utilizado la pcb del compañero  Joaquín  ( gracias) el problema que tengo es que cuando le conecto al protector la salida de audio del amplificador ya no se conecta, no entra el rele, he modificado la r3 desde los 100k iniciales hasta 39k y nada no hay manera,  el amplificador funciona bien lo he tenido un buen rato  y sin problemas, la tensión continua en  las salidas de ambas ramas no supera los 25mV, como se ve en la imagen utilizó un transformador de dicroica de 11,5v ac unos 13v dc, y un condensador de 1000uf/25v, por si se les ocurre cual puede ser el problema, cuando pille un rato montare otro protector de los cuales tengo ya funcionando para descartar que sea dicho protector.
Gracias y Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Tenes una incompatibilidad entre los amplis con los TDA7377 y los protectores de parlantes. Si usás los 7377 en BTL, existe el problema de que hay Vcc/2 a la salida de cada mitad del amplificador. Como vos conectas el parlante entre dos amplificadores, la tensión neta aplicada al mismo (en ausencia de señal) es de 0V, pero siguen existiendo 6 o 7V a la salida de cada amplificador respecto de GND. Esa tensión estática es la que te dispara los protectores, por que para ellos nunca debe existir DC en las salidas de parlantes.
Para esto no hay solución viable con los protectores "normales", ya que si conectas capacitores en serie con las entradas del protector eliminás la posibilidad de detectar DC --> el protector no sirve para nada. Si conectas capacitores en serie con cada salida del BTL, entonces el protector se vuelve inútil por que nunca le llegará DC a los parlantes.
En resumen, los protectores son para amplificadores que tienen 0V a la salida, es decir, aquellos alimentados con fuentes de doble polaridad.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Mejor tarde que nunca...
Para amplificadores con salidas en BTL, ESP ha publicado el esquema de un protector relativamente simple con varias recomendaciones respecto a los relays que se deben usar.
Les dejo el link por si a alguien le interesa, pero no tiene nada que ver con el diseño de estetema: Project 175


----------



## Robinjavi

Alguien tienen un pdf o diagrama de un protector de parlantes que funcione a 12 voltios


----------



## rulfo

Buenas
Yo utilizo este, es del que se habla este tema, lo alimento con 12dc y utilizo un relé de 12dc.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/protector-crimson-ezavalla-pdf.99547/


----------



## Robinjavi

Fabrique el de apex con ic 555 pero no me funciono


----------



## DOSMETROS

Link , diagrama ?


----------



## Robinjavi

Hay va


----------



## Robinjavi

Nada mi hermano no lo encontre
No tienes uno a doce voltios que funcione bien no encuentro uno


----------



## Robinjavi

Ya pude hacerlo funcionar tube que cambiar los bc550 por unos bc548 creo que los primeros son falsos por que no funcionaban


----------

